# Music you grew up on.



## Namba (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, like the title says. What kind of music did you grow up on and what's made an impression on you forever that makes you go back to them years later?
Here are mine:
â€¢Limp Bizkit (was a huge fan and have rediscovered my liking for them)
â€¢Eminem (he spoke from the heart, you can't deny that)
â€¢Saliva (three words... Click click boom)
â€¢Nirvana (forever a fan)
â€¢Foo Fighters (same as nirvana)
â€¢AFI (old stuff was better)
â€¢Green Day (good stuff; recently started listening again and really dig the early days)
â€¢Rage Against the Machine (like, literally made me wanna rage against a machine)

Yeah, there might be more I'm forgetting, but that's all I can think of for right now. I've listened to this stuff since the age of 6. Pretty messed up to listen to some of this at 6 but there you go lol


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 16, 2011)

I grew up in Europe during the 90s damnit:

Ace Of Base - All That She Wants
Backstreet Boys - Larger Than Life 
Cher - Believe
Corona - Rhythm Of The Night
DeeJay Alice - Better Off Alone
DJ BoBo - It's My Life
SASH - Ecuador
Haddaway - What Is Love
Kernkraft 400 - Zombie Nation
Everything But The Girl - Missing (Tod Terry original)
Shanks & Bigfoot - Sweet Like Chocolate
Snap! - Rhythm Is A Dancer
Sonique - It Feels So Good
Spice Girls - Wannabe 
PPK - Resurrection 
Well those are the songs I recall anyways.


----------



## eversleep (Dec 16, 2011)

Backstreet Boys
*NSYNC
Britney Spears
Christina Aguilera
Destiny's Child
Eminem
Aaron Carter

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Hipstotter (Dec 16, 2011)

From my early childhood to around Middle School mostly boy bands, Micheal Jackson , and just about anything on the Radio (used to listen to American Top 40 with Casey Kasem almost religiously.)

During later half of Middle School to around the start of High School drifted into a barrage of garbage: Korn, Papa Roach, Godsmack, Limp Bizkit, *Insert about any Dinosaur Dad Rock Band* and just about anything that seemed "cool". Of course I was going through a bit of a tough douche phase during these years where I'd kick my own ass if I ever went back in time and saw myself being the little prick I was.

Probably wasn't until I played the first Tony Hawk that I started to really branch out into a variety of music and not just stuff everyone else listend to (Having Napster around that time helped to!)


----------



## Lunar (Dec 16, 2011)

A healthy dose of the Beatles, the Grateful Dead, the Doors, the Grateful Dead, the Who, the Grateful Dead, Frank Zappa... did I mention the Dead?  Yeah, my parents were HUGE Dead-heads.  Still are, as a matter of fact.  My first concert was Deer Creek of '93.  c:


----------



## Namba (Dec 16, 2011)

Hipstotter said:


> From my early childhood to around Middle School mostly boy bands, Micheal Jackson , and just about anything on the Radio (used to listen to American Top 40 with Casey Kasem almost religiously.)During later half of Middle School to around the start of High School drifted into a barrage of garbage: Korn, Papa Roach, Godsmack, Limp Bizkit, *Insert about any Dinosaur Dad Rock Band* and just about anything that seemed "cool". Of course I was going through a bit of a tough douche phase during these years where I'd kick my own ass if I ever went back in time and saw myself being the little prick I was.Probably wasn't until I played the first Tony Hawk that I started to really branch out into a variety of music and not just stuff everyone else listend to (Having Napster around that time helped to!)


Yeah, dude, I feel the same way lol Tony Hawk helped me discover great bans like Primus and the Dead Kennedys C:


----------



## Slighted (Dec 16, 2011)

I grew up during the alternative explosion, and I loved all those bands that came out of that. 
Smashing Pumpkins
Nirvana
Soundgarden
Alice in Chains
Rage Against the Machine
Green Day
...and a bunch of others that sounded very similar to each other, but I didn't care, I loved them all like they were my children...


----------



## MidnightStar Sparks (Dec 16, 2011)

Even though i grew up in the 90's i always loved classic rock.. mother always had it on her radio in the car

Led Zeppelin
Pink Floyd
Steely Dan
The Who
The Doors
Eagles
Marshall Tucker Band
Foreigner
Beatles


----------



## Abramelin (Dec 19, 2011)

I grew up listening to my parents' classic rock collection. Ted Nugent, Def Leppard, and Saraya were my favorites. I also liked whatever rock music was being played on the radio at the time, and I never really branched out until high school. I had discovered Rammstein, loved them, and began listening to similar bands such as Oomph!, Megaherz, and some Rammstein clones I had found. Those artists were in regular rotation on my iPod until my junior year of high school, which is when I stumbled upon Obituary and Autopsy, and became hooked on death metal. Looking back, I'm not sure why I instantly fell in love with those bands. The production on most of their stuff is filthy and raw, and so unlike what I was used to. I guess I had always craved something more extreme and I found what I was looking for.


----------



## Corwin Cross (Dec 19, 2011)

I grew up on a bunch of different things. When I was younger, I'd listen to my parent's CD collection full of Depeche Mode, New Order, Metallica, The Cure, and a bunch of 80's-90's pop/rock stuff. One day, my dad told me about a late night ambient electronica radio show called Echoes, and I started listening to it, and thought it was pretty awesome, and I remember listening to The Orb's "Orbis Terrarum" album as a high point in my young young life XP. And then recently I discovered Boards Of Canada, Autechre, Aphex Twin, as well as newer musicians like Clark, Bibio, Neon Indian, and Seth Haley's various musical aliases like Sarin Sunday, Airliner, and Com Truise. All good stuff that kinda impacted me.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 20, 2011)

Mostly the soundtracks of the games I grew up on.

Actual _bands_? 
What are those?

Although, in high school, I started getting into a lot of angry, angsty rock bullshit.
AFI, Avenged Sevenfold, Linkin Park, Atreyu, Disturbed, shit like that.

And then I lost interest in those, and went back to game soundtracks and started discovering synthpop and goth rock and shit when I was like 19.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Dec 20, 2011)

[yt]9jK-NcRmVcw[/yt]

I still feel like crying when I listen to such beauty.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 20, 2011)

dmx & icp


----------



## Delta Fox (Dec 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;zr_ZHvY3no8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zr_ZHvY3no8[/video]

@_@


----------



## Archon (Dec 20, 2011)

Most of the music I grew up on, were from videogames. I'll list a few of which, just as examples. Contra Hard Corps, Vectorman 1 and 2, Resident Evil, Final Fantasy (One Winged Angel, ftw!), Halo, The Elder Scrolls Morrowind, and a bunch more. In general I prefer the more violent/menacing music. I find it odd that even though I was exposed to a lot of pre 90s music as a child. I never got into that type of stuff, actually fueled my dislike for it. Anyway, i'm into the more vicious and menacing sounding bands (In my opinion). I guess i'll list some bands and my favorite songs from them.


Motograter - Suffocate

Motograter - Get Back

Five Finger Death Punch - Never Enough

Five Finger Death Punch - Under and Over It

Dope - No Way Out

Ill NiÃ±o - God Save Us

Drowning Pool - Told You So

Linkin Park - Hit the Floor

Celldweller - Kill the Sound

Korn - Let's Do This Now

Soilwork - Stabbing the Drama


----------



## mrfoxwily (Dec 20, 2011)

Al that she wants is another baby..

           ...And she's gone tomorrow.


----------



## Conker (Dec 20, 2011)

Godsmack (still listen to their music, old and new, save _IV_ which was a shitty album)
Papa Roach (listen to their old stuff, cannot stand their new stuff)
Disturbed (still listen to their music)
Linkin Park (still listen to their music, moreso their older stuff, but I don't hate their newer stuff)
Cold (still listen to their music, on occasion)
Limp Bizkit (don't listen to them anymore)
Bunch of shitty rap (don't listen to that anymore)
Nickelback (still listen to, on occasion. I prefer their newer stuff to their older stuff, though I haven't hit up their newest album yet)
Rob Zombie (no longer listen to unless he's played on the radio)


----------



## Joeyyy (Dec 20, 2011)

It was all 90's.  anything on the pop radio stations.

But my stepdad loved Pink Floyd and Lynyrd Skynyrd, which means I did too.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 21, 2011)

Let's see.
The CDs that were played a lot were ABBA, Destiny's Child, The Eagles, Dire Straits and a whole lot of Beethoven.
But the best was Vanessa-Mae, we listened to her songs all the time.


----------



## Bittertooth (Dec 21, 2011)

Growing up in Switzerland for a few years, there was a lot of electronic music, like at the carnivals and stuff, so I did gain a huge interest in electronica as a child.  I found the versatility of the synthetic textures to be absolutely hypnotizing.  Aphex Twin's Didgeridoo was one of my childhood favorites.  I also listened to ABBA for a period of time.  I didn't start getting into metal until my teen years.


----------



## Luca (Dec 21, 2011)

Most of the alternative music boom. Nirvana, Smashing Pumpkins, Foo Fighters, Radiohead, Muse ect. But when I was real little and it was just me and my mother she listened to a lot of 80's post-punk music and similar stuff. The Cure, The Smiths, Joy Division/New Order, Pixies and whatnot. That rubbed off on me a bit...


----------



## Traven V (Dec 22, 2011)

My parents or the music I listened too XD, well a mixture of both.
America, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Rush, The Who, Guess Who, NIN, Tool, APC, Static-X, Pearl Jam, Ween, Nirvana, Jethro Tull, Grateful Dead, Megadeth, Moody Blues, all kinds of Beatles, Genesis/Peter Gabriel, Soundgarden, Bush, Steve Miller, Sting, Stone Temple Pilots, Ozzy/Black Sabbath, The Cars, The Doors, SOAD, Modest Mouse, Talking Heads, Dire straits, Alice Cooper, David Bowie, Elton John, Chevelle, David Gilmour, Yes, So many more I can't remember right now. Oh I forget to mention the Radio, and video games were basically my parents too XD


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 26, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Backstreet Boys
> *NSYNC
> Britney Spears
> Christina Aguilera
> ...


Yeah this. :/


----------



## Neonagon (Dec 30, 2011)

I grew up on jazz and golden oldies. Living with your grandparents is kind of awesome. On the other hand, I never understand anyone's 90's references. Ever.


----------



## Tricky (Dec 30, 2011)

I was raised on some weird combinations. Disturbed to Johnny Cash, Metallica to BoA, Phil Collins, Miles, Davis, David Bowie, all kinds of Europop and European dance music, No Doubt (and Gwen Stefani when she split)...I listened to almost everything, just because my mom was big on international, dance, 80's, and country; while my dad liked rock, hip hop, rap, and jazz.

No one ever liked the crap I liked in school.


----------



## In The Nightside Eclipse (Dec 30, 2011)

My musical life:

Rap > Pop > Black Metal

Quite weird the way it ended.


----------



## Neovius (Dec 31, 2011)

I used to listen really anything... Mostly metal (lol really...), rock, folk, pop and some old dance hits (What is looove?) that my parents had on tapes... Then I listened to Scooter, where I found one track that I really liked (Trance Atlantic), because of that I discovered trance and started listening to it. Then I discovered dnb, I was listening to stuff like Black Sun Empire, Pendulum, Matrix & Futurebound etc. Then I listened to more atmospheric side of dnb, drumfunk and jungle (Fanu, Alaska, Seba...).
I was switching a lot between trance and dnb and i was really into the atmospheric stuff. One day I was reading a trance forum and someone posted some good idm ambient, so I became interested and tried to google something up... And thats how I ended with ambient downtempo and other genres that are combined with it.


----------



## Tidal (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm from Ohio -Shiver- so I was pretty much raised with country music, but now I'm mostly into pop.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Jan 3, 2012)

I grew up on everything from Brittney Spears to Rascal Flatts to ACDC to BuckCherry...

A little of it all.


----------



## veeno (Jan 5, 2012)

Rick ashstely.


----------

